# Does anyone use kettlebells?



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Kettlebells are just heavy lumps with handles, but have been around for a very long time. I've been looking at some exercises to strengthen my core as the experts say, and with just one of these you can exercise in quite a range of ways it seems, so quite suitable for taking with you in the camper 

Starting weights for men are supposed to be 12-16kg so I've read, so with just one of these and a bit of space on your CCC pitch you could build up quite a sweat? 

I'm sure being a 'Nam vet hippy isn't essential, but this clip gives an idea. One bit of advice I read said don't let the weight fall against your wrist, but most people seem to do that consistantly, although with pads.






From shopping around his kettlebell would appear to be 30+kg, too much for me ever I think!! I've just bought a 30lb metal one, nice broad handle, £35 & free delivery. Of course since everything needs to have several uses, it could help hold down the awning in strong winds, tie the dog to it, or mash the spuds 8)


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Be careful, you know how bossy some of the wardens on these sites are; they will make it compulsory next!! A pint of the black stuff weighs about 1 1/2 pounds, 5 pints on each arm you will be as fit as a butchers dog.

Dave


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

See, I thought this was going to be about one of those balls you put in your kettle to stop it furring up. I'd have been perfectly qualified to comment on that.

Lesley


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

Hi Lesley

So did I, and what's more I have not the slightest interest but I still looked anyway.

Martin


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

they were on offer at our Lidl last week.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

They look way to heavy to me. When I was away last year I just used a couple of 1.5 litre water bottles. I had started Circuit training at the gym before we went and wanted to keep it up. Our instructor said that you dont need to use really heavy weights for core work. I think he is right.

I could be seen on a tarpaulin working out with my bottles and anything else that was handy such as steps, tables etc on Aires, Stellplatz, Sostas and mountain tops all over Europe. I would post you a photo but you know how shy I am!  

Mind you motorhoming just seems to keep you fit anyway.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Good grief! Barry is the only one posting a serious comment!!! 

Shurely shome mishtake?!? :lol:


----------

